# Cage decision help!



## spammayy (Jan 6, 2015)

Im hoping to adopt a Holland or mini lop (no more than 5-6 lbs as an adult) and Im very conflicted about what cage to get. My two options are the Hagen Living World Habitat X-large (46.9 x 22.8 x 24 in ;19 lbs) or a dog crate w/ double door  either 42 x28 x 30 in. (35 lbs) or a slightly smaller one at 36 x 23 x 25 in (25 lbs). I already have an ex pen to attach to either one for outside time when I am home. Right now the habitat is $100 at Petco and I also have 20% off coupon (with additional 6% cash back through ebates) bringing the price to about $76. The larger dog crate is $70 and the 36 $58 on Amazon. Sorry for another thread about this but I couldn't get a direct comparison from the other threads

Right now Im leaning towards the cage for these reasons:
- deep pan in case poop and hay fly out
- much lighter for transport (can just take the top off and throw a pc into backseat and another into trunk); dog crate is collapsible but SO heavy
- very nice looking cage lol & more airy looking
- pretty good deal for the cage!

Tempted to go with the dog crate for these reasons:
- can add shelves (but more disassembly if transporting)
- can visually see more of the cage but bars very thick and dark which inhibits view a little
- fair amount cheaper if the 36 would be sufficient


X-large habitat - $76 on Petco w/added coupons and ebates
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BNE1YA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Midwest crate 42 or 36 - $70 and $58 respectively
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OX89VK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Please advise! This will be my first bunny so Im quite without actual firsthand experience with these things though I have been researching for a few months now.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 7, 2015)

I would suggest permanently attaching the x-pen to whatever cage you choose and leave the cage door open 24/7. That way the exercise pen becomes part of bunny's permanent living space. The more space the better. In other words, the cage _and_ the pen are all part of his permanent living space. 

Then when you are home, you can open the x-pen to allow bunny to explore in the surrounding area (bunny-proofed of course).


----------



## Tessiesaurus (Jan 13, 2015)

I agree with Blue Eyes, an x-pen will mean your bun gets loads more space. Bigger is always better!


----------



## spammayy (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I would like to eventually transition to cage + ex pen as the whole cage in the future. Right now, I would prefer the bunny to be in a completely enclosed cage because I have a dog who is a bit prey driven. He is contained in another room while I am at work and has never been able to get out but in the first few months (or years?? lol) I would like to have that peace of mind that at least the bunny would not be in an open ex pen that the dog could get through much more easily!


----------



## PandaIsCute (Jan 16, 2015)

I think you should go with the habitat, does have a deeper pan which will make things 100x less messier haha my bunny likes to flick his bedding everywhere


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 16, 2015)

You could also consider making a NIC cage. The possibilities are endless with those. You can make it just about any configuration of size provided you have enough grids. Shelves are easy to put in.


----------



## Cayzi (Jan 17, 2015)

I have that cage. I like it very much. 
I got it for my first lop, Mimzy. I took the little shelf out for the first month because he would literally never come out but now I put it back in and he loves sitting on top and flopping there. It`s very easy to clean and put together. With the door on the front he can hop in and out on his own. I love the 2 sections for opening the top. I would totally get it for that price. I paid 120$ for it. 

But I'm planning on making my own NIC cage in a few months if I can get him bonded to my new bunny.


----------

